# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Favourite Character Of All Time

## Bryan

Running between now and Christmas is the chance for all SoapBoards members to vote for there favourite character of all time!

So send me an email or a pm with the name of your three favourite characters of all time, and Emmerdale (Im running this for each soap)) and I'll post the results at christmas time

*PLEASE DONT POST IN THIS THREAD AS IT WILL RUIN THE SURPRISE!*

bb

----------


## EJ2103

Oh come on it has to be paul lambert he's the funniest fittest bloke there is and he plays it well!! Hes so genuine and we love him

----------


## Angeltigger

Brayn said NOT To POST in this thread as it will RUIN THE SURPRISE

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Paul Lambert!   :Cheer:

----------


## samantha nixon

youre ment to pm or email him not put it in here as like tigs says it ruins it

----------


## Bryan

*Favourite Character Of All Time Is Kim Tate!*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh come on, she's wicked, i loved her, and Claire King

----------


## Abi

erm.....who?!!?!?!?!?

Joking, i've heard of her, i just aint seen her before!

----------


## feelingyellow

i saw some emmerdale programmes with her on and she looked really good! better the sadie anyway

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> erm.....who?!!?!?!?!?
> 
> Joking, i've heard of her, i just aint seen her before!


She was brilliant, way better than Sadie.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Annie Sugden

Amos Beardley

Seth Armstrong

Kim Tate

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> She was brilliant, way better than Sadie.


 Who _isn't_  better than Sadie?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Even Tricia's flattened tree is better than Sadie.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Even Tricia's flattened tree is better than Sadie.


  :Rotfl:  so harsh yet so true   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Hopefully there'll be a mini version of the Emmerdale plane crash, when Daz throws a paper aeroplane into the path of Sadie while driving.  She then swerves to avoid the object but goes off the road and careers straight into a pile of horse manure.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Hopefully there'll be a mini version of the Emmerdale plane crash, when Daz throws a paper aeroplane into the path of Sadie while driving.  She then swerves to avoid the object but goes off the road and careers straight into a pile of horse manure.


Lmao! I want that to happen ... shall we start a petition   :Stick Out Tongue:  

That took 4 minutes to come up with that! Tut tut   :Stick Out Tongue:  I expect critism on the dot   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I didn't put any thinking to it.  

I spent 2 and a half of those minutes thinking about the wonderful Kim Tate, and the other 90 seconds devising the downfall of Sadie King.

----------


## feelingyellow

> I didn't put any thinking to it.  
> 
> I spent 2 and a half of those minutes thinking about the wonderful Kim Tate, and the other 90 seconds devising the downfall of Sadie King.


Ah good, I thought you might be losing you touch.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I had my mind on Pacman training, if I should be honest.

----------


## feelingyellow

> I had my mind on Pacman training, if I should be honest.


  :Rotfl:  Good, can I be your coach   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Sure.  :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

> Sure.


Yay! You train for three hours a day and pay me a sum of Â£5000 ok?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Sure, but the 5000 must be 5,000 in Turkish lire.

I'll let you work out the exchange rate for that.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I knew Kim would win   :Smile:  Fantastic character!   :Cheer:  Best Bitch of all time!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well in Emmerdale, yes.  Though she does stand tall with the likes of Cindy Beale and Janine Butcher nonetheless when comparing the whole board.   :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

> Sure, but the 5000 must be 5,000 in Turkish lire.
> 
> I'll let you work out the exchange rate for that.


I tried it, it came up with 2.46 or something like that - it really confused me lol!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

2.46 pence actually, not pounds.

----------


## feelingyellow

> 2.46 pence actually, not pounds.


oh   :Rotfl:  that's still 12300 pence so 123 pounds!! yay!!   :Cheer:

----------


## samantha nixon

kim was well good but i also think sadie and matt were good

----------


## Siobhan

> Well in Emmerdale, yes. Though she does stand tall with the likes of Cindy Beale and Janine Butcher nonetheless when comparing the whole board.


Kim Tate is the biggest and best bitch in all soaps.... other just imitate her!!!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Except that Cindy Beale was in EE before Kim Tate started in Emmerdale, albeit only just.   :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

Chas Dingle is brilliant, Lucy Pargeter is one of my fave actresses!

----------

